# Looking for some insight re. string buzzing



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

My acoustic guitar's B string sometimes buzzes when I strum. I looked to see if the action is too low in which case the string might be touching close to the next fret, but that wasn't the case. It also doesn't buzz at all times or when I use a single finger tip to play that string. However, when I play chords it tends to buzz quite a bit and I noticed that it doesn't have anything to do with my finger being too far outside the fret either. Mainly I can hear the buzzing near the bridge. I'm wondering if this is a common issue or if this is something anyone else has encountered before? It's only the B string that buzzes for some reason. It's my first acoustic guitar, so I'm not really sure what's wrong.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

not cording correct. im. guessing the odd time you finger touches the fret 

proud boogie owner


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If it's intermittent my initial guess (without looking at the guitar) would be a technique issue.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

thsc said:


> My acoustic guitar's B string sometimes buzzes when I strum. I looked to see if the action is too low in which case the string might be touching close to the next fret, but that wasn't the case. It also doesn't buzz at all times or when I use a single finger tip to play that string. However, when I play chords it tends to buzz quite a bit and I noticed that it doesn't have anything to do with my finger being too far outside the fret either. Mainly I can hear the buzzing near the bridge. I'm wondering if this is a common issue or if this is something anyone else has encountered before? It's only the B string that buzzes for some reason. It's my first acoustic guitar, so I'm not really sure what's wrong.


If it happens mainly when you play chords, it is most likely a technique issue. Can you re-create the buzzing by playing any other strings/frets? Does it buzz when you play the string openly, without your left hand on the guitar?

Aside from technique, one possible simple explanation is that occasionally the ball end of a string can rest loosely under the bridge pin which will allow it to vibrate when certain frequencies resonate in the guitar. Take it in and get it looked at, or at least, get it re-strung. If you want to try it yourself, you can. It is simple to figure out yourself using your intuition, books, or the internet. But it is also easy to do it "wrong" without knowing. I always recommend asking a tech to show you how to change the strings.

Instructions if you want to do it yourself: Loosen/remove the B-string and remove the bridge pin. Make sure there is no damage to the hole or to the pin itself. Put the ball-end back in the hole and put the bridge pin back in, give the string a good tug while holding down the pin to tighten the ball-end to the inside of the guitar. Try not to kink the string when you pull. Then, re-attach/wind/tune the string up and see if it is still buzzing. If not, yay! You solved the problem. If it is, don't give up hope yet. Just because it buzzes when you play the B string, that doesn't mean the B-string is the culprit. It may be that playing the B-string just happens to hit the frequency that causes the "other" ball end to vibrate. Do the same thing with all the rest of the strings until it goes away.

If that doesn't work, go back to plan A. Take it in and have it looked at. The above is just one possibility among many.

Fun side story: I help out at a local music store, but I am not their guitar tech. One day while I was there, a guy brought in his acoustic guitar to have it looked at for buzzing strings. I happened to be at the counter, so I took the guitar and asked when/where he experiences the buzzing. I played the neck up and down using chords and scales but couldn't find any buzzing so I gave it back to him and said, "It doesn't seem to have a problem. Could you show me when it starts to buzz on you?" Then he played a few chords and the buzzing came back. I ended up sitting with him for 5-10 minutes to explain how his technique was the culprit, and what he needed to work on. He probably could have spend $100 having the guitar looked at and repaired, but it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

The buzzing - does it sound sitar like? If so could be one finger too close to another string, happens to me when playing a C chord. My first finger lying too flat and close to the e string. Technique. OR if the string is being played open all the way to the nut, the string slot in the nut could be too big. People have suggested using crazy glue to fill in the slot and tighten up the groove. Short term fix only. The string will eventually wear the crazy glue away. Best fix is either a new nut or larger string diameter. It certainly doesn't sound like the truss rod.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> If it happens mainly when you play chords, it is most likely a technique issue. Can you re-create the buzzing by playing any other strings/frets? Does it buzz when you play the string openly, without your left hand on the guitar?
> 
> Aside from technique, one possible simple explanation is that occasionally the ball end of a string can rest loosely under the bridge pin which will allow it to vibrate when certain frequencies resonate in the guitar. Take it in and get it looked at, or at least, get it re-strung. If you want to try it yourself, you can. It is simple to figure out yourself using your intuition, books, or the internet. But it is also easy to do it "wrong" without knowing. I always recommend asking a tech to show you how to change the strings.
> 
> ...


So I actually changed the strings with a new set, but the B string still buzzes. When I'm forming a chord, it buzzes about half the time, regardless of what the chord is. I could be playing something as simple as an A chord and it will randomly buzz even though my technique is correct. My figner isn't lying flat on the string and it's right up next to the fret. The buzzing noise also mainly comes from near the bridge (not sure if all buzzing sounds that way). I suppose I might have to take it in to get it looked at but any other suggestions/alternatives would be helpful. To me, it sounds like an issue with the ball end of the string because the buzzing originates from there. However, I've already replaced it with a new string and tried to re-string the new string again, so I'm not sure why it's bugging me again, specifically on the B string.

I'm 100% certain it's not my technique though.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cut piece of 1/4" square aluminum foil and place it under the B string slot of the bridge. This will 1) raise the string slightly and 2) will tighten the string slot. Tell us what you notice?

I'm wondering if it could be sympathetic vibration/buzzing? Play all the B notes on all frets and strings, soft and forcefully.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

After re-reading several of your threads that all seem to have something to do with fret buzz on one guitar or another, I stand by my comment that there MUST be a technique issue at play here. Maybe there are guitar issues as well, but technique is definitely a factor. Besides, a little buzz isn't uncommon if you hit the strings particularly hard. A simple way to check if it's technique related would be to identify the tone/finger position of the offending note in a chord then try playing that note by itself. If it no longer buzzes, then it's simply a matter of training your fingers. Believe me, we ALL dealt with buzzing strings when we were learning.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> After re-reading several of your threads that all seem to have something to do with fret buzz on one guitar or another, I stand by my comment that there MUST be a technique issue at play here. Maybe there are guitar issues as well, but technique is definitely a factor. Besides, a little buzz isn't uncommon if you hit the strings particularly hard. A simple way to check if it's technique related would be to identify the tone/finger position of the offending note in a chord then try playing that note by itself. If it no longer buzzes, then it's simply a matter of training your fingers. Believe me, we ALL dealt with buzzing strings when we were learning.



I'm almost certain that it's not my technique. One of the reasons being that I've never had this issue on any other guitar I've used and the second being that the buzzing only occurs on the B string, regardless of the chord I play, even with something as simple as an A chord. Today, I was trying to play a song with the capo on the 6th fret, and I did notice that the B string would buzz occasionally if I just fretted a note on that string, without playing any chords. To me, it sounds like the buzzing is coming from the bridge, rather than due to the string touching one of the frets that it shouldn't. Could it be that the hole for the bridge pin has become a tad too loose, causing the string to vibrate?
I've added a video to demonstrate. It's the best recording but it's kinda hard to record when both hands are in use: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzx062m3xhmhueg/VID_20150810_192850.mp4?dl=0 

@ed2000 I can certainly try that but is there a more permanent solution if the string is indeed loose at the bridge? Any idea what a guitar tech might do and how much that might cost? 

I tried playing all the B notes on all strings and frets, but the issue still only arises on the 2nd string specifically.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fret the B on the first fret and notice the string to fret gap on the 2nd. Repeat all the way up the neck. What you're looking for is an approximate identical gap at the next higher fret. If the gap is tight, there may be a high fret. You can also press down on the first fret and the 12th or 14th and use the string as a straight edge and inspect the neck relief. There should be a slight gap around the 7th.
If the bridge slot is too large one solution is to mix baking powder and 'Crazy Glue' and apply a small drop to the string slot if there is one. Also the string past the bridge should have an angle downwards towards the string hole. The bridge should have a sharp ridge - not flat topped.
To check string to fingerboard gap and bridge radius take a metric ruler and measure at the 12th the distance from the fret top to the top of the string - as you measure from 1st to 6th the numbers should increase(besides the strings increasing in thickness).
Your problem could be:1) a high fret 2) a flat bridge section 3) a low bridge section, 4) fret board bump around the 14th 5) not enough relief 6)tuned too low

ps. I don't know if those fingers in the vid are of your fretting hand but those nails can present a challenge in fretting cleanly.


----------



## caperrob (Mar 30, 2015)

A long time ago, I had a Yamaha classical guitar and it started to buzz. It drove me nuts. So much so, I got madder and madder when I tried to play it. So one day in a drunken stupor, I broke the guitar.....only to see inside that what was causing the buzz was actually a loose nut where the bridge was bolted to the top. Yeah...I know...you can't fix stupid.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

caperrob said:


> A long time ago, I had a Yamaha classical guitar and it started to buzz. It drove me nuts. So much so, I got madder and madder when I tried to play it. So one day in a drunken stupor, I broke the guitar.....only to see inside that what was causing the buzz was actually a loose nut where the bridge was bolted to the top. Yeah...I know...you can't fix stupid.


Ouch!.........


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

caperrob said:


> A long time ago, I had a Yamaha classical guitar and it started to buzz. It drove me nuts. So much so, I got madder and madder when I tried to play it. So one day in a drunken stupor, I broke the guitar.....only to see inside that what was causing the buzz was actually a loose nut where the bridge was bolted to the top. Yeah...I know...you can't fix stupid.


People paid extra for that feature in the 60's to have that cool sitar sound.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Cut piece of 1/4" square aluminum foil and place it under the B string slot of the bridge. This will 1) raise the string slightly and 2) will tighten the string slot. Tell us what you notice?
> 
> I'm wondering if it could be sympathetic vibration/buzzing? Play all the B notes on all frets and strings, soft and forcefully.


This above info is not meant to be a solution


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, waiting for update from you.


----------

